# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  File office (word, excel) bị lỗi sau khi phục hồi

## connhendeno1

tình hình là em vừa lỡ tay ghost nhầm ổ, sau đó dùng soft recover my files để cứu dữ liệu. nhưng sau khi hồi phục thì các file office đều bị lỗi :down:, cụ thể như file sau : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?c7s1h52c1d4h9b1
chuyện là thế đó =.='', hy vọng có pro nào giúp em giải quyết bởi các file này rất quan trọng với em, không thể để mất.
cám ơn các pro nhiều!

----------

